# UPDATE on natural flea/tick stuff



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

....not good. <<sigh>>

I've had Bella on the Bug-Off Garlic tabs for two months (recommended dosage every day), and that "Triple Sure Natural Flea & Tick Spray" (about once a week), and I have found ticks *galore*. And moquito's are not phased by the garlic at all. Poor Bella.

I _found_ a total of about 10 ticks on her in the past two days. Six of them yesterday alone. One half engorged. 

I check her after she is outside for any length of time, and I take a flea comb to her hoping to be able to snag them - or at least feel them, but I didn't see these ones.

One jumped off my leg last night while I was eating!!!!! Bella thought it was a crumb and ate it.

I had her on Frontline since she was a pup. But three times last year, about three days after I gave it to her (monthly) she would have "mini-seizures". Whether it was due to the Frontline or not, I & vet have no idea. Although she did have one mini-seizure in Feb(?) when I hadn't given her any flea/tick stuff at all in 6 months. 

I decided to give her a dose of Frontline today. 

I am scared to death. Did I do the right thing? I have been praying and praying that it does not make her sick. <please, God...please please please>

Needless to say, the "natural" approach is not working. I was really hoping for better results.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

my mum had a dog when i was younger that was treated with frontline and always got ticks no matter what, but her other dog never got any despite them always being together.
the vet said that its like some humans get bitten by insects and others dont, no explaination just happens. 

good luck with the frontline


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh. I hate ticks. Some years they're really bad, some years I hardly see any. I guess this year is a bad tick year (at least in your area. Don't know about here---can they swim? LOL).

I hope she does OK with the Frontline. Maybe that's not what caused the mini-seizures. Frontline has never worked against ticks for my dogs, but hope it works for your ticks.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

When I used to work at an animal shelter, there was a Shar Pei with some ticks on him. We didn't have time to sit and pick the ticks off. So we applied Frontline (completely following the directions). A few days later the dog still had the ticks and the ticks had gotten BIGGER. We then plucked the ticks off. I think bugs have become resistent to Frontline and Advantage. I think Advantix is probably the best product out there right now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> When I used to work at an animal shelter, there was a Shar Pei with some ticks on him. We didn't have time to sit and pick the ticks off. So we applied Frontline (completely following the directions). A few days later the dog still had the ticks and the ticks had gotten BIGGER. We then plucked the ticks off. I think bugs have become resistent to Frontline and Advantage. I think Advantix is probably the best product out there right now.


I heard that Capstar will kill attached ticks just like it kills fleas, but I've never tried it myself. I'd like to know if it does.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, Capstar! I think that's great for a dog that already has a ton of fleas on them, then you can start with preventative. I've seen dead fleas just dropping off from dogs that have been given Capstar.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I KNOW it works on fleas. . .I gave some to my brother's cats last year (it was a terrible flea year) and the fleas were just dropping off. Ewww, it was disgusting. I usually give Capstar at the same time that I apply Frontline or Advantage if I know the pet already has fleas, to give the spot-on a head start and time to take effect. I've just heard these rumors that it also works on ticks, mites, and maggots (or any other bug that bites the animal during those 24 hours), and I wonder if that's really true.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have read all the stuff on "natural" repellents and am laregly unimpressed. Claims to not meet results. 

Frontline is a killer, NOT a repellent. It will kill ticks (usually takes 24 hours) after it has been applied. I suspect there may be some resistance in some areas. My dog has a site specific reaction to the Frontline so I have been using Vectra 3D (it is an Rx product). It repels and kills ticks and fleas etc. I have had very good results tho when I know I am going to a badly infested area I will LIGHTLY spray bio spot on my dogs' legs, underside the tip of the tail and along the belly of the dog as a fresh repellent. When I say lightly.. just enough to dampen the top coat of hair. 

As to the seizures, I hope all goes well. There are other products and you may want to try one of those instead of Frontline. Like I said.. I went to Vectra.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Oh, I KNOW it works on fleas. . .I gave some to my brother's cats last year (it was a terrible flea year) and the fleas were just dropping off. Ewww, it was disgusting. I usually give Capstar at the same time that I apply Frontline or Advantage if I know the pet already has fleas, to give the spot-on a head start and time to take effect. I've just heard these rumors that it also works on ticks, mites, and maggots (or any other bug that bites the animal during those 24 hours), and I wonder if that's really true.


We've used capstars to kill maggots and it worked. 
I've never actually used it to kill ticks or anything else though, but I really wouldn't be surprised if it did work. 

I'm glad I haven't had a tick problem. I've never had Frontline actually work for me and I refuse to use Advantix.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. I've used Advantage Flea and Tick from the Vet with success, but I don't use it every month.
2. I've heard of using brewers yeast (not bakers), because the B-2 makes the dog smell unpalatable to pests.
3. Years ago we tried penny royal oil on the back of the dog's neck. Although it may work, and is organic, it is toxic.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

My pup has been using First Shield with success so far. You can't use it if you have cats though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry the Bug Off Garlic isn't working...it IS for my two who have been on it for years, we found a tick on Ginger (new dog here in Dec) again on Saturday...I'm keeping up with it and hoping it'll "kick in". I have had a vet tech tell me that she had better luck with AdvanTIX as opposed to Frontline & Advantage


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to have 4 dogs and made them homemade biscuits that had garlic powder and brewer's yeast in the recipe. I did that for 3 yrs while with my ex and his dogs (Willow's family) and we never had a flea.
We had a bad flea year last year. Even after using Advantage, we got the odd one and Jack chewed and scratched himself badly. I hope this year is not as bad, usually we get hit in July/August if we are going to. 
Already have some [email protected]$$ mosquitoes out there though...


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Frontline works great for Porter. He gets ticks, but by the time we get to them they are already dead and barely hanging on. It even keeps the fleas down to were our cats don't need anything put on them. I tried Advantage and Advantix, both sucked for us. Of course we tried them when we were staying with my grandfather and his fleas are so bad that you bring them home with you and get bit up at his house.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I typically have good luck with Frontline, though I don't apply it every month. I have used Advantix in the past, and it was the only time that I found ticks on the dogs. One caution about Advantix, it is very toxic to cats, so if you have dogs and cats that mingle, it may not be a good idea to use it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Last year I had terrible luck with Frontline. He got Lymes disease while on it... there were just too many ticks.

I use it in the winter when they are not as bad, but still around, and it works well for us from like October-April. We actually used our last dose of Frontline (didn't want it to go to waste) for May and so far so good. But I just placed an order for K9 Advantix for the summer months. Last year that stuff worked amazing. Once I applied the Advantix, no ticks for the rest of the summer at all.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> I have read all the stuff on "natural" repellents and am laregly unimpressed. Claims to not meet results.
> 
> Frontline is a killer, NOT a repellent. It will kill ticks (usually takes 24 hours) after it has been applied. I suspect there may be some resistance
> As to the seizures, I hope all goes well. There are other products and you may want to try one of those instead of Frontline. Like I said.. I went to Vectra.


I'll have to look into that if the Frontline becomes an issue. 

Seems like anytime I change - anything - something bad happens. LOL



InkedMarie said:


> sorry the Bug Off Garlic isn't working...it IS for my two who have been on it for years, we found a tick on Ginger (new dog here in Dec) again on Saturday...I'm keeping up with it and hoping it'll "kick in". I have had a vet tech tell me that she had better luck with AdvanTIX as opposed to Frontline & Advantage


Yea....I was really bummed. Not surprised much....but disappointed. I was hoping the cedar spray stuff & garlic would at least keep the skeeter's off of her, but we both woke up the other morning covered in bites (dang little blood-sucking *$%&^*!!) I may keep trying the garlic tabs -I have a boat-load of it now...couldn't hurt I guess...?

I had tried the Advantix last year because of her over-reaction to mosquito bites and that's when the seizures started, so I switched back to Frontline and it happened again....so I took her off the flea stuff completely for the winter. 

So far she has been fine....no reaction yet. But it usually happens about 3 days after...and always in the middle of the night. So if she has no reaction tonight, I hope that means she is in the clear. Maybe those three months in a row were just a really freaky coincidence.


----------



## hooplucas (Apr 6, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> I have read all the stuff on "natural" repellents and am laregly unimpressed. Claims to not meet results.
> 
> Frontline is a killer, NOT a repellent. It will kill ticks (usually takes 24 hours) after it has been applied. I suspect there may be some resistance in some areas. My dog has a site specific reaction to the Frontline so I have been using Vectra 3D (it is an Rx product). It repels and kills ticks and fleas etc. I have had very good results tho when I know I am going to a badly infested area I will LIGHTLY spray bio spot on my dogs' legs, underside the tip of the tail and along the belly of the dog as a fresh repellent. When I say lightly.. just enough to dampen the top coat of hair.
> 
> As to the seizures, I hope all goes well. There are other products and you may want to try one of those instead of Frontline. Like I said.. I went to Vectra.


I know you posted this in 2008, but was hoping you can give me feedback on the Vectra. My mom's Pugs had a site specific reaction to Advantage, so she stopped using it. She has no idea what to use to help her dogs. So Vectra causes no skin reactions to your dogs and do you still use it?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This is actually a pretty recent post. You may have been looking at the Join Date instead of the Post Date (I do that too still sometimes) =)

I don't know about the Vectra, Elana probably has more info to share...

...but I was meaning to report on the Frontline dose I gave to Bella anyway. Thanks for the reminder! ;-)

No reaction that I know of <whew!> 

So...yeeah! 

Maybe if I give the Frontline to her every 6-8 weeks or so instead of every 4 weeks...? I'll be on tick/flea patrol, but I'm guessing - like most drug, preventative etc....companies - they may be over-estimating the frequency of use/dosage? Maybe once every month and a half - two months will be enough? Maybe it was an over-dose even when following instructions?  

The saga continues. I'll get this to work somehow. Poor poopie-doops!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

hooplucas said:


> I know you posted this in 2008, but was hoping you can give me feedback on the Vectra. My mom's Pugs had a site specific reaction to Advantage, so she stopped using it. She has no idea what to use to help her dogs. So Vectra causes no skin reactions to your dogs and do you still use it?


She just posted that on May 30th. . .she joined in 2008 . I know it's hard to get the hang of all the dates and stuff. The post date is at the top of the post, not under the user name.

I read something that said that Vectra is being discontinued. I guess this is upsetting to some vets because evidently Vectra is the best for treating mange. But it just didn't sell so they're dropping it. Stock up, Elana!!



BellaPup said:


> Maybe if I give the Frontline to her every 6-8 weeks or so instead of every 4 weeks...? I'll be on tick/flea patrol, but I'm guessing - like most drug, preventative etc....companies - they may be over-estimating the frequency of use/dosage? Maybe once every month and a half - two months will be enough? Maybe it was an over-dose even when following instructions?


Advantage works for a long time. . .I think even in the papers it says it'll last 3 months. I think Frontline is the same, for fleas anyway. But you need to apply more frequently to keep it effective against ticks.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I just ordered flea and tick tags from Only Natural Pet. They sound a little hokey but the 3 reviews are favorable and there's a 100% money back guarantee so it can't hurt


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> I just ordered flea and tick tags from Only Natural Pet. They sound a little hokey but the 3 reviews are favorable and there's a 100% money back guarantee so it can't hurt


Let us know how/if it works! 

The ticks in our beautiful NH are sooooooo bad this year...I thought _last_ year was bad!! I brushed up against a bush to water my hanging plants and I had one on me instantly <<shiver>>!!! I can probably protect Bella better than I can protect myself. She gets a Lyme vaccination (hearing mixed opinions about that), but I don't think us humans can get one!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

BellaPup said:


> Let us know how/if it works!
> 
> The ticks in our beautiful NH are sooooooo bad this year...I thought _last_ year was bad!! I brushed up against a bush to water my hanging plants and I had one on me instantly <<shiver>>!!! I can probably protect Bella better than I can protect myself. She gets a Lyme vaccination (hearing mixed opinions about that), but I don't think us humans can get one!


I know, I;m not used to having these darn things. I really really dont want to use frontline or advantix so I figured this can't hurt. If it doesn't work, I get the money back


----------



## hooplucas (Apr 6, 2011)

Willowy said:


> She just posted that on May 30th. . .she joined in 2008 . I know it's hard to get the hang of all the dates and stuff. The post date is at the top of the post, not under the user name.
> 
> I read something that said that Vectra is being discontinued. I guess this is upsetting to some vets because evidently Vectra is the best for treating mange. But it just didn't sell so they're dropping it. Stock up, Elana!!
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up on the dates (post date and sign up date) and for the responses. I'll have to keep checking for my Mom so she can help her two babies. They have skin reactions to the advantage, so maybe they will with all the topical medicine. Thanks again


----------

